# Can't wait!



## MrEels (4 Aug 2009)

Hey everyone! My name is Ariel (but I prefer Eli; you can imagine the horrors I had when I was younger) and I initially didn't want to join Reg. force but then I thought long and hard and decided that I'm young and there's nothing more awesome than serving one's country.

I was going to join Res. force as Infantry but thanks to the crappy vision of mine (V4) I had to choose a support role, so I decided to go the Sig Op route.

Just today a friend of mine was getting sworn in here in Sudbury, ON. So while we were all in the little room and the ceremony was going on, the PO 1 walked to the door and looked at me. During this time, I've had passed my CFAT and completed my interview and was merit listed. So when the PO 1 looked at me I knew I had received a job offer.

And lo and behold he came to me and told me I received it! Took about 2 weeks for the call! I start BMQ on 14 September and I get shipped out to Borden because St. Jean is packed, apparently. Awesome site! Cheers!


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

Good on ya', MrEels.

And so ... the adventure begins.

Best of luck in the future.


----------



## chrome1967 (4 Aug 2009)

That's awsome Eli ! Good luck to you!


----------



## MrEels (5 Aug 2009)

> Good on ya', MrEels.
> 
> And so ... the adventure begins.
> 
> Best of luck in the future.






> That's awsome Eli ! Good luck to you!



Thanks Roy, chrome! Appreciate it! 

Anyone else starting BMQ in Borden mid Septemberish?


----------



## mellian (5 Aug 2009)

Congrats!

September 14? Wouldn't it be nice to start BMQ on my birthday.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

Teehee my birthday is the 15th! 
Congrats I know the feeling really.

And that's weird that they are sending you to Borden, I am doing mine in St-Jean. I am still waiting for the phonecall with all the details!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Teehee my birthday is the 15th!
> Congrats I know the feeling really.
> 
> And that's weird that they are sending you to Borden, I am doing mine in St-Jean. I am still waiting for the phonecall with all the details!



Its not weird at all.  CFLRS can only house so many recruits at once, so NRTD Borden also runs BMQs for Reg Force mbrs.  

Mr Eels,  congrats.  You could have lots of opportunities as a Sig Op to serve as a Signaller with the infantry, armour, heck pretty much any kind of unit.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (6 Aug 2009)

Oh well that's really awesome. I lived in Borden for 4 years but I heard that LIVING there and taking courses isn'T the same at all! 

My father was a sig op. as well  

So since my platoon will be french if there isn't any room in St-Jean I guess I'll be going to Valcartier?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

Well, you will likely go to "whatever place your message says you are going to"...I am not sure if they are running Reg Frce BMQs in Valcatraz.

I'd hazard a guess and say "no, you'll be at CFLRS".


----------



## MrEels (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks Eye and Miss! Best thing that's happened in my life so far. I look forward to all the challenges and outcomes. 

Eye, I definitely want to work in conjunction with Infantry as a Sig Op. But let's see how I do at BMQ before anything else.


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

What?...you're *not* going to ahead of yourself? I don't start BMQ until Monday and I've already got Flight of the Valkeries in my head. 

I'm psyched.

Congrats Eli.


----------



## MrEels (6 Aug 2009)

Clove,

Of course I'm slightly ahead of myself  ;D

And thanks! I'm psyched too! Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (7 Aug 2009)

It's weird how excited we get (in a good way). I told some people about me joining and they all said I was crazy but to me it's just something so exciting no matter what!! And if that makes me crazy then I'm crazy as hell!!  ;D


----------



## Bianca (17 Aug 2009)

Haha, I know what you mean! All I've done so far is fill out the application form, and I'm already beyond excited. 

Edited to add: Congrats to all of you heading to BMQ!!


----------

